# Shimano 105 5600 components wanted



## TonyEnjoyD (19 May 2012)

Hi all.

Cannot justify or afford a new roadie so looking at upgrading my Giant SCR3 with Sora up to 105 5600 as the current set will take 5600 in stages.
Starting with rear mech and cassette then brakes before can raise dosh for shifters and poss chainset down the line.
Anyone got any 105 5600 lying around looking for a home?

Any condition considered.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Cannot justify or afford a new roadie so looking at upgrading my Giant SCR3 with Sora up to 105 5600 as the current set will take 5600 in stages.
> Starting with rear mech and cassette then brakes before can raise dosh for shifters and poss chainset down the line.
> ...


I have 

5600 Brake Levers Shifters (5k Miles use)
5600 Brake Calipers (rear has not got any pads) (5k Miles use)
5700 11-28 105 Rear Cassette around 1200 miles
5600 Shimano 105 Chain low miles as the 5700 rear cage needed a longer chain.

The 5700 cassette is attached to the wheel I am selling on the for sale board, if the guy is not interested in the Wheelset with cassette I will happily take it off the wheel if you are interested, or maybe you might be interested in the Wheelset if you know someone who can sort the rear wheel it would be a bargain.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sh...nt-wheel-with-free-buckled-rear-wheel.102543/


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

Let me know if the wheels are of interest and I sort out a price for the lot.

if you could quote this post otherwise I will forget to check back, just really would like them going to a good home..


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> I have
> 
> 5600 Brake Levers Shifters (5k Miles use)
> 5600 Brake Calipers (rear has not got any pads) (5k Miles use)
> ...


 Hi Loco,

Any prices in mind for the 105 components and any photos so I can see the condition?
Do you know if the Rear Mech is short, medium or long cage?

Unfirtunately I have no need for the spare wheel as I already have a spare set.

Tony


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi Loco,
> 
> Any prices in mind for the 105 components and any photos so I can see the condition?
> Do you know if the Rear Mech is short, medium or long cage?
> ...



The only thing missing really is the rear mech is was damaged so binned it.

which bits are you interested in?


----------



## e-rider (23 May 2012)

105 5600 is getting very difficult to find these days - why not get a full 5700 groupset?


----------



## Howard (23 May 2012)

I've got a pair of new, unused 5600 integrated shifters. Perfect, new unused condition. They are black, and the LHS shifter operates a double chainset only (i.e. it doesn't snap inside when used on a double chainset like the original 5600 shifters). £100 and bit for postage if you want them.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 May 2012)

tundragumski said:


> 105 5600 is getting very difficult to find these days - why not get a full 5700 groupset?


Hi Tundragumski,

A full 105 Groupset is around £450 which I dont have otherwise I would have gone for a new set.
Providing I can get components that are decent enough and fit my affordability


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 May 2012)

Howard said:


> I've got a pair of new, unused 5600 integrated shifters. Perfect, new unused condition. They are black, and the LHS shifter operates a double chainset only (i.e. it doesn't snap inside when used on a double chainset like the original 5600 shifters). £100 and bit for postage if you want them.


Hi Howard,
I am on a Sora triple so wanted to stay triple mate

Sorry
Tony


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

My Shifters are double's.

I think triples will be like hens teeth. Compacts on a 28-11 give a pretty wide range Tony.


----------



## e-rider (23 May 2012)

Howard said:


> I've got a pair of new, unused 5600 integrated shifters. Perfect, new unused condition. They are black, and the LHS shifter operates a double chainset only (i.e. it doesn't snap inside when used on a double chainset like the original 5600 shifters). £100 and bit for postage if you want them.


 
the 'fault' is caused by rider error with the LH triple lever version - the double is much more user friendly (stronger) in that a mistaken shift to a larger chainring that doesn't exist, doesn't result in lever failure, whereas with the triple version used as a double, it does! If the rider doesn't attempt to do such a thing, then the triple version will not just break for no reason or during normal use. That is why, some people got through loads of them and other people had no trouble.


----------



## e-rider (23 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> My Shifters are double's.
> 
> I think triples will be like hens teeth. Compacts on a 28-11 give a pretty wide range Tony.


the 5600 rear mech will not take 28T max sprocket size. The Shimano website says 27T max and I use a 27T with mine and I agree that it's right on the limit (i.e. it doesn't run very smooth but is ok). Only the 5700 rear mech can handle 28T. Many of the 5700 components are not compatible with 5600 ones, or at least according to Shimano. That's why it seems odd to go for 5600 when they are already difficult to find. 5700 would make more sense, even if the components are no better.


----------



## e-rider (23 May 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi Tundragumski,
> 
> A full 105 Groupset is around £450 which I dont have otherwise I would have gone for a new set.
> Providing I can get components that are decent enough and fit my affordability


 
£398.95 from Merlin Cycles - it is a lot of cash to fork out in one go.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> My Shifters are double's.
> 
> I think triples will be like hens teeth. Compacts on a 28-11 give a pretty wide range Tony.


Reason staying triple is if I go to double shifters I will have to replace my chainset and can't afford both.
If I upgrade mechs and brakes and wait til I can find triple 105 shifters I should be ok.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> The only thing missing really is the rear mech is was damaged so binned it.
> 
> which bits are you interested in?


Def the brakes out of what's on offer
You got foto?


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

tundragumski said:


> the 5600 rear mech will not take 28T max sprocket size. The Shimano website says 27T max and I use a 27T with mine and I agree that it's right on the limit (i.e. it doesn't run very smooth but is ok). Only the 5700 rear mech can handle 28T. Many of the 5700 components are not compatible with 5600 ones, or at least according to Shimano. That's why it seems odd to go for 5600 when they are already difficult to find. 5700 would make more sense, even if the components are no better.


Well my 2010 Roubaix comp came with 28-11 compact and cleared 5000 miles without any problem.. In fact the chain length was too short for 5700 rear mech so had to put a longer one on. Running 25-11 now.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Def the brakes out of what's on offer
> You got foto?


Tony as long as they are not for re-sale £18 delivered, they are perfect just changed them as the 5700 levers have a shorter travel. You will need some pads as the rears are worn out

I am thinking about changing my cranks as there is a lot of rub on the right crank, if you wanted the 105 crankset and the double shifters for £50 you would only need rear mech and might push me to switch over to Ultegra crankset.


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Tony as long as they are not for re-sale £18 delivered, they are perfect just changed them as the 5700 levers have a shorter travel. You will need some pads as the rears are worn out
> 
> I am thinking about changing my cranks as there is a lot of rub on the right crank, if you wanted the cranks and the double shifters for £75 you would only need rear mech and might push me to switch over to Ultegra crankset.


 Would include the 105 Hollowtech II Botom Bracket as well as I would change this as well


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)




----------



## Howard (23 May 2012)

tundragumski said:


> the 'fault' is caused by rider error with the LH triple lever version - the double is much more user friendly (stronger) in that a mistaken shift to a larger chainring that doesn't exist, doesn't result in lever failure, whereas with the triple version used as a double, it does! If the rider doesn't attempt to do such a thing, then the triple version will not just break for no reason or during normal use. That is why, some people got through loads of them and other people had no trouble.


 
You could also set them up so that the first of the three shifts tensions the cable, then the second and third shifts actually move the derailure. The stop screws stop the final down shift from dumping the chain. At least, that's how I set my 5600 shifters up, and I didn't manage to trash them.

Tony - 'ang on - won't your Sora kit be 9 speed?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Would include the 105 Hollowtech II Botom Bracket as well as I would change this as well


Hi Loco,
Your response at 21.13 quoted the shifters and chainset at £50, then your own following list with a quote it had somehow changed to £75?


----------



## Andrew_P (23 May 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi Loco,
> Your response at 21.13 quoted the shifters and chainset at £50, then your own following list with a quote it had somehow changed to £75?


The other way round? went from £75 -> £50?

Anyway £50 for the Levers and Crankset and £18 for the brakes.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 May 2012)

Sounds like a deal to me at £68 delivered.
If its ok I'll pm you my details and we'll sort out payment tomorrow as off to my pit now?


----------

